# PCOS too severe for clomid!!! Gonal f it is then...



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I was diagnosed with PCOS approximately 10 years ago and always knew that it would cause me some difficulties when I wanted to start a family; as I do not have natural periods and have a number of the other side effects, such has excess hair and acne on my back.

Today my partner and I attended a consultant appointment to discuss treatment options and the consultant told me that he would be referring me to another clinic as he feels that my PCOS is too severe to begin with clomid and because the clinic I am currently with does not offer follicle stimulation with gonal f!

I was shocked to hear this. I had always been told by my friends and other family member who have PCOS (apparently quite severely) that clomid worked a treat and that I shouldn't worry. Whilst I'm not scared or disappointed I just want to know if anyone else has experienced this because it seems unusual. I don't have any other fertility issues and my bf is perfectly fine with a healthy count of 73mil.

We were all excited thinking our treatment would start pretty soon but now we have to wait until 30th Nov for our next appointment.


----------



## stelmat (Feb 1, 2014)

That is odd that they won't try.  Why do they deem it too severe?  I have pcos and I have lots and lots of cysts on both ovaries, one is huge and really really swollen and the other is slightly better (I also have lots of the unpleasant side effects although ache is not one of them I've always had pretty good skin which I think put off the pco investigations for me!).  I've been oving fine on clomid at 100mg.


----------



## loudlikelove (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi Lea86

I've just had a scan to see if I'm a candidate for Clomid (although I already have the prescription!!). 

It's possible that we are also told we can't have it. 

Have you asked for a second opinion just to double check?


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I think the "too severe" comes from the fact that I do not ovulate at all and will not have a period at all unless I take provera or I'm on the pill. I was unable to tell him the last time I had a natural period!

I haven't asked for a second opinion at this stage. It's interesting because usually I see the registrars but on this particular occasion I saw the actual consultant who runs that clinic.

I'm thinking whether the suggestion is so bad now I've had time to think about it. I was just worried about OHSS and cycles being cancelled or even worse I get really ill. Also, it was a deviation from the plan I had in my head!

I was also told yesterday that I am not immune to rubella despite having both MMR jabs as a child. So I had to have my first dose again today and the second will be on 1st September.

I also need to get in a HSG done before the next appointment, but I cannot do this scan until my chlamydia tests comes back with a negative result (which it should ) Apart from that we have done all of the tests they wanted so I just hope the next phase goes to plan.


----------



## stelmat (Feb 1, 2014)

Interesting.  I have gone a long long time between natural bleeds in the past but they never commented on it other than to say typical pcos, just handed me the medication to get a bleed induced and the clomid and sent me away.  I would ask to try a round and see what happens, you never know you could respond nicely.  I need 100mg clomid to grow one follicle (and it takes ages to grow, I ovulate much later than most on the same clomid days).


----------

